# Pennylane - Breeder in NJ



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

We have penny lane Yankee renegade as I think a grandfather of my golden... Excellent lines! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

My girl is from the same breeding. Beryl is wonderful. My Winnie is everything you would want in your golden...please feel free to PM me. I would go on all day about Winnie but I know better . You can't go wrong..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## consideringagolden2014 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Damon is gorgeous! I've heard nothing but good things about the breeder but do not know them personally. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momoftwins (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi there, we are also on the puppy hunt in the same area. I am also very overwhelmed with information. I think we have a lot of great options within a short drive. That litter caught my eye as well. As soon as I have enough posts, I will send you a pm with my info, maybe we can help one another.

Take care,
Heather


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually the eye clearances are fine as they became OFA clearances, not CERF .


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I was going to get a pup from this litter but she didn't have enough boys. So yeah, the dam and sire are awesome and Beryl is too. I wouldn't hesitate to get one of the Lola x Damon pups.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

As I said earlier in this thread, Winnie is from Lola x Damon's first breeding. I am so excited that we are getting Winnie a full sister from this breeding... So yes, I love this pairing. Feel free to PM me with any questions


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Actually the eye clearances are fine as they became OFA clearances, not CERF .


Sorry was looking on my phone and didn't see the extra line . You're totally right 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

We have a cousin of this litter. Our family cannot be happier. Our girl is everything a Golden is known for. 

Beryl is fantastic and we are actually looking to add to our family from Pennylane again.

We love her dogs so much....I am willing to potty training in the winter. (I hate the cold!)


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sunny08 said:


> We love her dogs so much....I am willing to potty training in the winter. (I hate the cold!)


LOL! I knew that I was finally truly ready for another pup when I realized I'd have to housebreak it in the winter, and I was okay with that.


----------



## consideringagolden2014 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Sally, thanks for responding. One quick follow-up if you don't mind. Pennylane Kinky Girl's father and grandfather both have the following shown on their medical clearances per OFFA.
I would like to know if this is genetic and if so ia it something that I need to be concerned about before I purchase a pup. Thank you

CERF Breeder's Option Code(s):
D1-Iris
ciliary body cyst

CERF Breeder's Option Code(s):
D1-Iris
ciliary body cyst
E1-Lens
cataract *significance unknown


----------



## consideringagolden2014 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for responding. One quick follow-up if you don't mind. Pennylane Kinky Girl's father and grandfather both have the following shown on their medical clearances per OFFA.
I would like to know if this is genetic and if so is it something that I need to be concerned about before I purchase a pup. Thank you

CERF Breeder's Option Code(s):
D1-Iris
ciliary body cyst

CERF Breeder's Option Code(s):
D1-Iris
ciliary body cyst
E1-Lens
cataract *significance unknown


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

This thread might help. There's a lengthy explanation from Jennifer of Harborview, and she's widely regarded to be a fantastic breeder, so I'd consider her input heavily:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...r-puppy/108317-d1-iris-ciliary-body-cyst.html


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are breeder options which as I understand it can be hereditary, but they are currently not considered a problem. Of course who knows what the future will bring....


----------

